
Show HN: Mass generation ad creatives and any designs - Maxim_Lepikhov
https://creativemachine.co/
======
Maxim_Lepikhov
We are pleased to announce that we have completed major project revisions and
ready to open beta access to our service "Creative Machine".

Creative Machine is an online graphics editor with mass automation that makes
it easy to create advertising creatives and any designs massively and
individually.

I will be glad to your feedback and questions.

